# advice on painting new wings



## theshoe202 (Mar 3, 2016)

.....


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

can you find wings on flee bay same color code that arnt shot, i done a seat arosa that way last month and saved me a small fortune


----------



## theshoe202 (Mar 3, 2016)

.....


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

I would paint the wings off the car and blend into the doors.

Just make sure you give the same number of coats to each panel


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Paint the inner wings off of the car, then fit them and paint the outside with the doors.


----------



## theshoe202 (Mar 3, 2016)

.....


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Yeah, might as well do it correct first time, as no doubt it will bite you later on if you cut corners. 

Luckily the doors don't go up the roof edge, so should be easy to mask up.


----------



## theshoe202 (Mar 3, 2016)

.....


----------



## theshoe202 (Mar 3, 2016)

.....


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I'd trial fit the wings first, nothing worse then painting something then finding out It doesn't fit.


----------



## theshoe202 (Mar 3, 2016)

Sicskate said:


> I'd trial fit the wings first, nothing worse then painting something then finding out It doesn't fit.


Yeah I agree , thank you. I plan to do this then see of they need any repairs ,in the past I've ended up putting dents in new panels just getting them to fit .

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## theshoe202 (Mar 3, 2016)

All done, I decided not to go into the doors in the end. I got new wings loosely fitted and bashed into shape then removed them and took one of the old wings to the paint supply shop where they matched it. I then sprayed one of the old wings and was happy with the match. It wasn't 100% but definitely good enough for what I need. 

First tine using Max Meyer 0200. Found it great to use just a little thinner than my usual kapci clear . overall though happy with the outcome !


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Slight colour difference but overall decent repair no one would probably notice apart from everyone in here. Thumbs up


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Why is it pro's can't match paint and always try and get away with blending - which in my opinion nearly always leaves a shadow / edging where base is applied over the original lacquer ? Often wondered if its just so that future garages can spot repairs to haggle the price down }8-0

I always warn and insist body shops don't blend, and paint as much as poss off the car- and if they do so spread the 'damage' to the non repaired parts without prior approval treat it as vandalism of the undamaged / original bits. Had a 'new' car replaced by a dealer once due to this with a warranty repair! 

With a good body shop they can normally be encouraged to get a good test match, which I approve prior to final spray. I also check the test card with various light sources/colours as its (not) amazing how many 'good' daylight matches are appalling under street lights etc!

I do wonder if B'shops think I'm a nightmare.


----------



## theshoe202 (Mar 3, 2016)

SadlyDistracted said:


> Why is it pro's can't match paint and always try and get away with blending - which in my opinion nearly always leaves a shadow / edging where base is applied over the original lacquer ? Often wondered if its just so that future garages can spot repairs to haggle the price down }8-0
> 
> I always warn and insist body shops don't blend, and paint as much as poss off the car- and if they do so spread the 'damage' to the non repaired parts without prior approval treat it as vandalism of the undamaged / original bits. Had a 'new' car replaced by a dealer once due to this with a warranty repair!
> 
> ...


My opinion would be it's almost impossible to get a perfect edge to edge colour match. Blending done properly would be the only way to get a seamless colour match.. 
However I also agree with keeping as much of the car original as possible. I think the plan of spraying test cards and trying to match the colour works as long as your willing to accept it won't be 100%.

For me it all depends on the car. if it's a high end 20k motor then its a harder decision than on a couple of grand runabout.


----------



## theshoe202 (Mar 3, 2016)

.......


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

SadlyDistracted said:


> Why is it pro's can't match paint and always try and get away with blending - which in my opinion nearly always leaves a shadow / edging where base is applied over the original lacquer ? Often wondered if its just so that future garages can spot repairs to haggle the price down }8-0
> 
> I always warn and insist body shops don't blend, and paint as much as poss off the car- and if they do so spread the 'damage' to the non repaired parts without prior approval treat it as vandalism of the undamaged / original bits. Had a 'new' car replaced by a dealer once due to this with a warranty repair!
> 
> ...


After reading that I wouldn't want to work with you  For the time spent finding an absolute perfect match you could of blended into the next panel, time is money


----------



## 3gdean (Jun 18, 2011)

SadlyDistracted said:


> Why is it pro's can't match paint and always try and get away with blending - which in my opinion nearly always leaves a shadow / edging where base is applied over the original lacquer ? Often wondered if its just so that future garages can spot repairs to haggle the price down }8-0
> 
> I always warn and insist body shops don't blend, and paint as much as poss off the car- and if they do so spread the 'damage' to the non repaired parts without prior approval treat it as vandalism of the undamaged / original bits. Had a 'new' car replaced by a dealer once due to this with a warranty repair!
> 
> ...


Yes you are a nightmare customer...


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

SadlyDistracted said:


> Why is it pro's can't match paint and always try and get away with blending - which in my opinion nearly always leaves a shadow / edging where base is applied over the original lacquer ? Often wondered if its just so that future garages can spot repairs to haggle the price down }8-0
> 
> I always warn and insist body shops don't blend, and paint as much as poss off the car- and if they do so spread the 'damage' to the non repaired parts without prior approval treat it as vandalism of the undamaged / original bits. Had a 'new' car replaced by a dealer once due to this with a warranty repair!
> 
> ...


I hope you don't forget to check it under infra red 
http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topic.asp?h=0&f=11&t=1592984&nmt=Don't+Park+Under+Infra-red


----------



## Mr.Buff (Aug 5, 2011)

SadlyDistracted said:


> Why is it pro's can't match paint and always try and get away with blending - which in my opinion nearly always leaves a shadow / edging where base is applied over the original lacquer ? Often wondered if its just so that future garages can spot repairs to haggle the price down }8-0
> 
> I always warn and insist body shops don't blend, and paint as much as poss off the car- and if they do so spread the 'damage' to the non repaired parts without prior approval treat it as vandalism of the undamaged / original bits. Had a 'new' car replaced by a dealer once due to this with a warranty repair!
> 
> ...


I would run a mile from you :driver:


----------

